# New model DirecTiVo's



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Didn't I read there are new model DirecTiVo's soon to be released?

I know the HD version is due out at the end of the year?

How about SD TiVo's?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

John Corn said:


> Didn't I read there are new model DirecTiVo's soon to be released?
> 
> I know the HD version is due out at the end of the year?
> 
> How about SD TiVo's?


The new SD versions are made my Hughes a Philips. They are labeled HDVR2. The software is the same as the Series I D*Tivo's, but there are some hardware enhancements. Here's a picture of the Hughes model:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks karl, curious minds. 

When did Hughes and Sony come out with the HDVR2?

Are these still IR remotes or are they UHF?

Another consideration for me is I would have to get a third reciever or use those IR pyramids.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

John Corn said:


> Thanks karl, curious minds.
> 
> When did Hughes and Sony come out with the HDVR2?
> 
> ...


I believe these came out in October of last year.
They are IR remotes.
I haven't seen any real hardware enhancements unless you count the dead USB port on the back.
No Caller ID  (only thing I miss from E*) 
Supposedly we are getting HMO but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Sony no longer makes any DirecTiVos  They made a Series 1 model, the SAT-T60, but did not make a version of the HDVR2. Those are all Hughes'.

Philips now makes a HDVR2 clone, the DSR7000. It is the same as the Hughes with only a few cosmetic differences. RCA has just gotten into the game with their own clone of the HDVR2 (I forget the model #).

Samsung is supposed to begin shipping their DVRs soon. They are making their version of this platform with larger hard drives available straight from the factory. This is good for those who aren't DIYers, or are (needlessly) afraid of violating their warranty by upgrading. Samsung and Hughes are also on board for the HD DirecTiVos, due out in a few months.

That makes 4 labels producing DVRs for Directv now, and at least 2 for HDTiVos later.


----------



## jasonf (Jul 11, 2002)

spanishannouncetable said:


> Sony no longer makes any DirecTiVos  They made a Series 1 model, the SAT-T60, but did not make a version of the HDVR2. Those are all Hughes'.


Sony's new TIVO will be this... and yes it runs with Tivo software for its PVR functions

http://www.computerhq.com/hardware/partinfo-id-30879.html

ETA 3rd/4th Quarter 2003
Preorder now to ensure position for first shipment delivey!

The PSX includes the PlayStation 2's Emotion Engine and Graphics Synthesizer chips and will allow you to play PS2 games. But this isn't just a games system. The PSX also comes with a TV tuner, DVD recording capability and a 120 gigabyte hard disk. On top of this are USB 2.0 and memory stick support and a built-in Ethernet adapter.

This product was announced as part of a financial meeting for the entire Sony group in which big shot Ken Kutaragi revealed that the PS2 has reached worldwide cumulative shipments of 52.5 million. Following an introduction to the recently announced PSP (Play Station Portable) hardware, Kutaragi introduced and demoed the PSX.

According to Sony, the PSX represents the synergy between games and electronics. The built-in PS2 hardware will be used not just for games, but for the product's recording features.

Sony clarified the nature of the product following the presentation: "The PSX is a product not from SCE (Sony Computer Entertainment), but from Sony. It's a product that was born from the synthesis of the game and electronic fields, so while you can play games on it, it will not take the position of a game console. We're making it into a new DVD/HDD (hard disk drive) recording product that includes technology from SCE."

Features: 
PS One / PS2 Support 
Act as DVD/DVD-RW player, DVD Recorder, Digital Video Recorder (DVR) 
120GB built-in Hard Drive 
TV tuner with TIVO functions 
Broadband Ethernet Connectivity 
USB 2.0 and Memory Stick compatibility


----------



## Jtater (Jun 24, 2003)

The RCA clone model is DVR39


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

jasonf said:


> Sony's new TIVO will be this... and yes it runs with Tivo software for its PVR functions
> 
> http://www.computerhq.com/hardware/partinfo-id-30879.html


I've heard of this, but it's not a DirecTiVo.

Or is it ?

Some of the descriptions I've read say that it has 2 inputs on the back for cable/satellite TV. I've also seen that they are going for a $299 price point at retail.

Imagine : a PS2 w/a built-in DirecTiVo and a DVD burner :eek2:

I'm there, dude :icon_da:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wonder how much those PSX's will be going for. Sounds like a dream machine for many.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2003)

Jtater said:


> The RCA clone model is DVR39


will there be a fee per month to used the pvr


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes, as with all DirecTiVos, the fee is $4.99/month or nothing if you opt for Total Choice Premeir. The fee is per account not per unit.

On another note, Dan at DBSForums posted links to news articles about two new DirecTiVo models. The Philips DSR7080 and Samsung SIR-S4120R . The Philips will have an 80GB hard drive and the Samsung a 120 GB. Both units operate the same as the existing line of DirecTiVo Series 2 DVRs, only difference is the hard dirve sizes.

Here's the thead-
http://www.dbsforums.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=14;t=003514


----------



## hildred (Aug 19, 2003)

will there be a fee per month i have total choice wiil be good this unit to get no fee if so let me know will they hook it for free


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks for registering Hildred and welcome!

Yes, If you have the basic Total Choice package the $5 fee will apply. If your an existing customer, you can hook the DTiVo up yourself, just have to run two additional lines of coax from the LNB or switch, to the location of your receiver, or use an existing line if the DTiVo will be a replacement.


----------



## hildred (Aug 19, 2003)

if i have a hdtv with ieee 1394 do i need a setbox with ieee1394 to make it work or hdtvtivo that have the same ieee 1394 out put if so let me know thank you


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

John, the Tivo guide is also much slower than the DishPVRs and sometimes file management is slow.

Missing Caller ID does stink and there is no "Manage Files" function.

Overall, I never miss a show, I never reboot and searching is much easier.

To top it all off, it is as easy to upgrade as the Dishplayer was.


----------

